# Walther P99 AS



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

After handling quite a few guns over the last year and narrowing it down to a top three, I am adding another Walther to my collection. It's a P99AS 9mm. I just hate having to wait for it to be shipped. I plan on getting a PPQ M1 next and then probably a CZ P-01 or P-06. After that, I may finally go for a Glock which is kinda backwards here in Georgia. That's what happens when you get a hold of those smooth shooters first.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I've owned 4 of those over the years. At one point, it was my favorite gun platform - I used to drone on and on about it around 2005-2007. I think I personally got like 19 people to buy one. Great gun!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I picked up my new full size P99 AS 9mm on Monday and I really like it. This gun is just the right size (not too large and not too small) with a good capacity of 15+1 but I also have a 17 round magazine for it. I can't wait to send some rounds down range so I can add it to carry rotation once my holsters arrive. :smt001


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

You'll like the PPQ. I have the M2 version and it fits the hands very well. I'm not a fan of strikers, but this Walther is a keeper.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> You'll like the PPQ. I have the M2 version and it fits the hands very well. I'm not a fan of strikers, but this Walther is a keeper.


I prefer the P99 AS and its advanced trigger system over the PPQ. I've been checking them out for a while. I still may add a PPQ M1 to my Walther lineup in the future especially since the magazines are compatible with the P99. Plus, like Mikey "I'm liking the paddle mag release!"


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I prefer the P99 AS and its advanced trigger system over the PPQ. I've been checking them out for a while. I still may add a PPQ M1 to my Walther lineup in the future especially since the magazines are compatible with the P99. Plus, like Mikey "I'm liking the paddle mag release!"


I wish Walther made the P99 with the PPQ grip. The grip on the P99 is the only thing holding me back. I like an aggressive grip on my pistols.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

high pockets said:


> I wish Walther made the P99 with the PPQ grip. The grip on the P99 is the only thing holding me back. I like an aggressive grip on my pistols.


It is smooth and a bit slick. My PPXs have better texture in the grip than the P99, similar to the PPQ. I have a small grip glove on the way to help me out with that.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I recently added a P99c 9mm to join my full size version. I've yet to shoot it but anticipate it performing just as fine. Here is a pic of them together:


----------

